# nokia 6260 review



## prabhakarp@sancharnet.in (Mar 9, 2005)

Can any body review Nokia 6260. Is it a better to go for another phone compared to Nokia 6260


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2005)

search the forum dude...grudge reviewed the 6260 a long time back....here it is:
6260 Review


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 9, 2005)

yup...me too remember that lovely review ....
time to lock the thread....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2005)

Haha, how can anyone miss my review?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2005)

@grudge: he joined only on march 9...ur review was done a long time back


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmm..yes i dint notice his date of joining...

And does this remind u of anything :"prabhakarp@sancharnet.in" and "a*******@dataon.in" ?


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 10, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA! I think the forum has enuff spammers dont u think...lol


----------

